# Has anyone heard anything about the Por Larranaga Magnificos?



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

This cigar looks awesome! But the price is ridiculous for a SLB of 25 (over $700). I was just curious if anyone was going to put some away.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice story about their development and attempt to get the blend similar to the classic "Magnum".

The pinnicle of the recent escalation in price of the regional releases.


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

I think its absurd for the UK dealers to be charging $32+ per stick. The Asia Pacific dealers are selling their Regional Ediciones for $14-$17 per stick.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Bruin7 said:


> I think its absurd for the UK dealers to be charging $32+ per stick. The Asia Pacific dealers are selling their Regional Ediciones for $14-$17 per stick.


Between UK taxes and Cuban price controls, I can hardly find fault with the dealers.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

the Por Larranaga Magnificos are pretty big, and is a very low production when compared to the Asia Pacific regional...

and NO... i didnt get any :hn


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Regional Editions available in Cuban stores?


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

zemekone said:


> the Por Larranaga Magnificos are pretty big, and is a very low production when compared to the Asia Pacific regional...
> 
> and NO... i didnt get any :hn


Really? Hmmm....


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

there's a thread with more info near the bottom of the first page of this forum (Habanos Only Lounge)


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Por Larranga is one of the oldest and most revered of the CC's out there. I guess some 50 years ago they were the best... however at that price I could get some Cohiba Sublimes and be elated. Not sure though may be some Behike's too?


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm thinking more along the lines of a fiver myself...:ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

mmblz said:


> there's a thread with more info near the bottom of the first page of this forum (Habanos Only Lounge)


you mean this one? 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=107117

yeah ... the price is way up there. worth it, I suppose, if you're into that kind of cigar. I will (and did) pass on it.

now ... the Edmundo Dantes Conde 109s, on the other hand, *that's* a cigar I could get behind.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

The new regionals should all be awesome. I can't wait!


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

The Professor said:


> ... the Edmundo Dantes Conde 109s, on the other hand, *that's* a cigar I could get behind.


Bring similar money


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

These will be worth it..............I hope.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Bring similar money


sure ... but it's a 109! :r :r

PS, I never said I wouldn't be paradoxical. together, my wife and I constitute a "pair-a-docs," after all.  what -- no rim-shot?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Can't wait for these..... SO excited.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

the Por Larranaga Magnificos are pretty big, and is a very low production when compared to the Asia Pacific regional...

and NO... i didnt get any


chibnkr said:


> Really? Hmmm....


ya got to learn not to say these things around chibnkr GERRY :sl


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Can't wait for these..... SO excited.


Me too!

Should be shipping around Nov 1st. I can't wait either.:chk They are very expensive, but with only 400, 25 count boxes it's a damn shame to miss out on these.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I am with The Prof...These are too rich for my blood ATM. If I were to throw down on a couple singles to try it would be the 109's.

Those look absofreakinlutely :dr


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

adsantos13 said:


> I am with The Prof...These are too rich for my blood ATM. If I were to throw down on a couple singles to try it would be the 109's.
> 
> Those look absofreakinlutely :dr


If the Magnifico's are what they say they are going to be then we'll all be sorry for not buying as many as we can :2


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> If the Magnifico's are what they say they are going to be then we'll all be sorry for not buying as many as we can :2


Probably true, Dustin. That's a risk I'll have to take ... and kick myself later for.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

The Professor said:


> Probably true, Dustin. That's a risk I'll have to take ... and kick myself later for.


Yeah but I'm sure you'll have a bro who will send you one or two if that's the case


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> If the Magnifico's are what they say they are going to be then we'll all be sorry for not buying as many as we can :2


Oh, I agree with you. The timing of their release for me personally is just not right and will preclude me entering the market for a box. Not the end of the world. However, I decided that since I am only going to try to get a couple singles, I will go for the 109's.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

adsantos13 said:


> Oh, I agree with you. The timing of their release for me personally is just not right and will preclude me entering the market for a box. Not the end of the world. However, I decided that since I am only going to try to get a couple singles, I will go for the 109's.


I hear you bro, the timing for me is bad as well. But I would hate myself later if I didn't pick some up. I just had to make it happen ya know?


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Totally understand :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

am I the only one getting a warm-fuzzy feeling from the above exchange?  :r


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

The Professor said:


> am I the only one getting a warm-fuzzy feeling from the above exchange?  :r


:r

Perhaps the Habanos SA marketing team as well...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

The Professor said:


> am I the only one getting a warm-fuzzy feeling from the above exchange?  :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

:r :r :r :r :r

I'm literally laughing out loud!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

The Professor said:


> :r :r :r :r :r
> 
> I'm literally laughing out loud!


Ok, now that I've got you off guard.... buy some damn Magnifico's!!!

:r


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah, $800/box. :chk


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Ok, now that I've got you off guard.... buy some damn Magnifico's!!!
> 
> :r


:r

Maybe a sampler ... maybe. Just soooo damn much money. Oye.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

The Professor said:


> :r
> 
> Maybe a sampler ... maybe. Just soooo damn much money. Oye.


MMmmmmm they look good


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> MMmmmmm they look good


damn you, Dustin....


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

The Professor said:


> damn you, Dustin....


Not yet.... but you will if you don't get any :2


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

I take back what I said... that is SEXY!



LasciviousXXX said:


> MMmmmmm they look good


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Hopefully I'll get mine within the next three weeks. Looking forward to these! (and starting to wish that I had ordered more of them...)


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> Hopefully I'll get mine within the next three weeks. Looking forward to these! (and starting to wish that I had ordered more of them...)


I gotta say i'm glad I ordered mine when I did, considering that the price has gone up a fair amount in the past week. What's up with that? It seems they are now over $800. They were about 349 pounds and now 399 pounds. Maybe they are selling faster than thought?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sandman said:


> I gotta say i'm glad I ordered mine when I did, considering that the price has gone up a fair amount in the past week. What's up with that? It seems they are now over $800. They were about 349 pounds and now 399 pounds. Maybe they are selling faster than thought?


Just wait till next year


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Just wait till next year


why do I feel like you're *still* taunting me???


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

The Professor said:


> why do I feel like you're *still* taunting me???


Because I'm *still* taunting you :ss


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

The Professor said:


> why do I feel like you're *still* taunting me???


Darrel, I believe it's time to buy before they reach $1000 a box. I'm mean think about it, you could really, really, really be missing out. Come on, do it!


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Apparently they manufactured just 1400 of these puppies so if you didn't place your order in advance you'll be hurting when you go to buy them.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I am pretty sure that they are still available...and at the "regular price". For now...


----------

